# Add water to dry dog food?



## darga19

I'm debating on adding water to the dry kibble I feed my dogs. 

Some info says it's good, some says it's bad...I'm not sure what to do. I feed my dogs once a day in the evening, they get the Lamb and Rice formula from Kirkland.

A few questions:

1. Marshall is kind of on the skinny side. I've heard that adding moisture to the food can help put on weight, is that true? He's definitely not sickly skinny or anything like that (the vet says he's perfectly fine)...just at that lanky age. He still has some filling out to do, so putting on weight isn't a main concern. I'd just like to know if this is true...

2. Does adding moisture to the food help/hinder/or have no effect on bloat? I know feeding twice a day is optimal, but our schedules don't really permit any consistency in the mornings. Hopefully someday we'll move to twice a day...especially as the dogs get older. Our vet says once a day is fine; I make sure there is no vigorous activity or running around after (and before) eating.

3. Overall is it a good idea? I'd just like to know any benefits or harm it could cause.

Thanks.


----------



## BlackGSD

It is up to you. I don't add water, though many folks do.

Never heard that about it putting on weight.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

I sometimes add water and other times I don't. If I do it say 3 or 4 days in a row then the next time I put her food down and it doesn't have the water added she just looks at me, like aren't you forgetting something?! So, I just do it here and there for some variety. She likes it both ways. But, I think the dry is food for their teeth and actually makes them chew the food. She doesn't always chew the kibble when water is added. 

I haven't ever heard of it putting weight on and don't see how it could.


----------



## JeffM

We do for the boys lunch only.


----------



## Northof60

I don't add water and I can't see that it would help a dog add lbs. Adding some tinned food to the kibble might be what they meant by adding moisture???? Just a thought.
The dry does help clean their teeth a little.


----------



## UConnGSD

And then there are some dogs that don't care one bit about soggy kibble. Mine would rather not eat at all.


----------



## Laura H.

When we picked the pups up from the breeder, she was adding water to their kibble.

On their first vet check he said their milk teeth were coming in just fine, to stop adding water, just give them dry food.

Maybe because just dry is better for their teeth?

The only way I added weight to a dog was adding canned food to the dry.


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: UConnGSDAnd then there are some dogs that don't care one bit about soggy kibble. Mine would rather not eat at all.


I have one like that too. Both of the GSD will eat virtually ANYTHING. But Wrangler will NOT eat anything that is "soggy" or the least bit "mushy". He literally GAGS, then gives me the "death stare" for even offering him something that is mushy.


----------



## Fafhrd

I usually add some chicken broth to Karloff's kibble, as well as some canned food or some "human" food. I started moistening it (which I never did for my previous dog's food) because I read that doin so can help prevent bloat, but since then I've read the opposite, so I certainly don't know. According to a recent Purdue study, adding "human" food does significantly cut the risk of bloat.


----------



## lar07

adding water to the kibble will not put on weight lol...but adding a canned food, or a high quality kitten food (high fat content) puts weight on fast.


----------



## southerncharm

I add just a tiny bit of water, because I also add a brewers yeast/garlic powder supplement. If I don't add the water, the dogs won't eat it, since it's kinda chalky on its own. If you're feeding a premium kibble, it shouldn't be soaking up all the water and become soggy - unless you're adding water and letting it sit for a reaaaally long time.


----------



## arycrest

> Originally Posted By: Christian2009...
> 1. Marshall is kind of on the skinny side. I've heard that adding moisture to the food can help put on weight, is that true? He's definitely not sickly skinny or anything like that (the vet says he's perfectly fine)...just at that lanky age. He still has some filling out to do, so putting on weight isn't a main concern. I'd just like to know if this is true...
> ...


Adding moisture won't help put weight on Marshall. I have a feeling you've been reading about "wet food" which is just another term for canned food. And as someone already mentioned, canned food/wet food can add weight onto a dog.


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: southerncharm If you're feeding a premium kibble, it shouldn't be soaking up all the water and become soggy - unless you're adding water and letting it sit for a reaaaally long time.


True. If fed immediately it won't get soggy. But some folks DO let it sit and soak up water before feeding.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Adding water to dry food increases the risk of bloat. If the food contains citric acid, it increases it even more.


----------



## balakai

Chicagocanine--source please? This has been mentioned before, but nobody could provide me with a source. 

~Kristin


----------



## Superpup

I do add water to my dogs' kibble, Cody is on TOTW Pacific Stream and Brandie eats Laughing Dog puppy food. I have also heard that adding water to the kibble is harmful because the risk of bloat increases, but I have heard the same about raised food bowls and water bowls and also contradictory stories on both.
I guess it is a question of what your dog likes, I add moisture because I think it is more appetizing for the dogs rather than just eat dry kibble but then again I never really "asked" them what they would prefer...







Both my dogs are such food hounds anyways that I don't really think they care.
Regarding bloat.. I always follow the rule of NO exercise an hour before or after eating. Sometimes it is even longer especially if they have ran a lot, then I may wait two hours before feeding them. Cody eats from a raised food bowl, Brandie eats in her crate and -knock on wood- neither has had trouble with that. Their water bowl is also raised.


----------



## sungmina

I've heard that adding water may help increase weight because the water helps break the food down a little making it easier to absorb all the nutrients faster before it passes through... or something like that... I heard from someone working at a vet school.


----------



## kshort

Here's a link to the Purdue findings. I couldn't find it on the Purdue site, but found it on another site.

http://www.crittersitextra.com/pettips/NEW_Purdue_Bloat_Study.pdf

And an interesting rebuttal by Linda Arndt:

http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/on_my_soap_box_purdue_bloat_study.htm


----------



## MiasMom

The recommendation about citric acid was part of the Perdue bloat study. It also said that dry dog food with a fat ingredient as one of the first 4 ingredients can possibly be a contributing factor. About the moistening dry dog food before feeding, the study said it was not associated with risk, unless the food contained citric acid.

http://docs.lib.purdue.edu/dissertations/AAI3099198/

http://www.jaaha.org/cgi/content/abstract/42/1/28


----------



## Northof60

> Originally Posted By: JkimI've heard that adding water may help increase weight because the water helps break the food down a little making it easier to absorb all the nutrients faster before it passes through... or something like that... I heard from someone working at a vet school.


Wow interesting. I had never heard of that. I will see what I can find out.


----------



## MiasMom

I've read on other sites something similar, that water _should_ be added supposedly to prevent the dry food from expanding in the gut. By pre-moistening it, it expands outside the stomach first. Who knows, some of it is so confusing.

This is on the Yankee Gold. Retriever site:

http://www.ygrr.org/doginfo/health-gastric_dilation_bloat.html


----------



## gmcenroe

I add water to my dog's kibble (Orijen) and let it soak for a few minutes, drain it and then give it to her. Orijen is a pretty dense hard kibble so it does not take on water as well as Royal Canin kibble that I used to feed her. She has never had problems with bloat and I also heard that presoaking is helpful to prevent bloat by pre-expanding the kibble.

Glenn


----------



## darga19

I have also heard that "pre-expansion" thing....that's one of the reason's i posted this. I wanted to see what you all were doing.

As far as the ingredients, Kirkland (my dog's food) is as follows:

"Lamb, Lamb meal, whole grain brown rice, rice flour, white rice, egg product, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocoperols and Vitamin E), beet pulp, potatoes, fishmeal, flaxseed, natural flavor, millet, brewers dried yeast, carrots, peas, choline chloride, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, taurine, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, copper proteninate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteniate, manganese oxide, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfate (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid"

No mention any preservative of citric acid, so maybe adding water wouldn't be such a bad idea.

I really found it interesting that they say to add human food and "as much different kinds of food" as possible to help reduce the risk for bloat. I never heard that before. Do any of you guys add human food to your dog's diet? My dogs never get table scraps, but I wouldn't be opposed to adding some to their meals if it really helps prevent bloat like that article said...

I have always heard that raising the food bowl/water bowl was good for them. I don't have my dog's raised (yet), but I don't believe that could increase the chance of bloat...

----------------------------------------------

Another question: does anyone give their GSDs preventative supplements (like glucoseamine) to help their joints? Marshall is completely fine in the joint dept, but I've heard it was a good idea to give similar supplements as a preventative measure. Any thoughts? One reason I like my Kirkland food is that it lists glucoseamine in the ingredients...not sure how much he's actually getting but even a little couldn't hurt. I do know it's great for their joints.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## AbbyK9

I add water to both of the girls' kibble.

I add it to Abby's because the hot water releases the smell from the kibble and gets her to eat it faster. She is a picky eater, and this has made a big difference getting her to clean her bowl.

And I add it to Ronja's because she's missing so many teeth up front, it makes it easier for her to eat it.


----------



## Chicagocanine

The source of my information is from studies that were done on bloat including the long-running Purdue study.


----------



## DSudd

I put water on Rockys food and he acts like he got a steak, dancing around the kitchen LOL It is quite humorous to see him act like this but he seems to enjoy it.


----------



## Jessica H

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineThe source of my information is from studies that were done on bloat including the long-running Purdue study.


I was just going to say that. I have read that it causes problems and I have also read that there can be a problem with the way the water reacts with the coating on the dry food. I am not sure though, I would have to research it more.


----------



## onyx'girl

Way back when there was a kibble called _Gravy Train_. You were supposed to add hot water to it to make a gravy for the dog and it would be served warm. We use to feed it along with _Rival_ canned. P U that was some stinki horsemeat. Our dog lived to be almost 18! She was a springer/collie and looked like Lady in Lady and the tramp. Her name was Lady.
Instead of adding water, what about mixing in a raw egg to the kibble?


----------



## MiasMom

Lol, I remember Gravy Train, and _Chuck Wagon_ dog food too. I loved that commercial--who knows what was in the food but it did look appetizing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BBqgMQluDM


----------



## Laura H.

> Originally Posted By: LauraCadding water to the kibble will not put on weight lol...but adding a canned food, or a high quality kitten food (high fat content) puts weight on fast.


Dogs sure do LOVE cat food because of the high fat content.

We had to put a pet door in basement door to stop the dogs from going down there & scarfing down the kitties food


----------



## Toffifay

OMGosh! Did you see the size of that bowl of dog food for that little dog?! I have vague memories of commercials for Gravy Train...I definatley remember the little wagon!


----------



## JeffM

We only do it for lunch as a 'treat' because we mix it around and its like gravy which they lick first. Like a warm meal


----------



## Doc

A DVM surgeon told me to add water to kibble to cut the risk of bloat - so I do.


----------



## Chicagocanine

> Originally Posted By: DocA DVM surgeon told me to add water to kibble to cut the risk of bloat - so I do.


My vet told me to feed my dog from a raised dish to prevent bloat (this was after she had bloated/torsed once.) The studies say that this actually increases the risk of bloat.


----------



## Doc

According to the study, all of my dogs should of suffered from bloat! But so far, no problem with wet kibble from a raised bowl! Knock on wood.


----------



## Laura H.

My first GSD breeder told me to have him eat from a raised bowl as a puppy so it wouldn't affect his paws, so he wouldn't have to lean down so far to eat.

I never heard of it as a deterrent to bloat though. I lost my last GSD to bloat and I had thought I was being so careful too








a neighbor of mine some years before lost her basset hound to bloat, he died after surgery, so I was fanatical about watching the dogs after they ate, not to play too soon, not to drink too much water, etc.


----------



## Jessica H

I use raised dishes for all my dogs, even the little ones.


----------



## lars0997

I'll start out by saying I am a scientist and I take much more stock in the "old wives tales" than the purdue study. The "Great Dane Lady" is correct about the A causing B. When people use the purdue study as back up to their opinion it is not statistically sound. In order for someone to really say that wetting of the dog food increase/decrease the chance of bloat, you would need to have a study a specific population and test them over a course of time with the same conditions vs. the purdue survey. Until they start doing that, I'm going with what common sense tells me and what breeders that have been around GSDs for 20+ years recommend. That and cross my fingers!


----------



## RubyTuesday

Unfortunately, the Purdue bloat study yielded very little 'hard info'. 

I add water to the Wicked*Tribe's kibble b/c I feed high protein kibble. Adequate water intake is imperative when feeding high protein diets. It's also been bandied about that dogs as well as cats might lack the necessary thirst drive for dry diets. Another reason I add water is that my tribe is a food driven bunch & the extra water makes their meals last somewhat longer & (I hope!) a mite more satisfying.


----------



## RubyTuesday

> Quote:Another question: does anyone give their GSDs preventative supplements (like glucoseamine) to help their joints?


I give both GSDs & my American Bulldog glucosamine chondroitin & omega-3 fish oil capsules. Sam & Djibouti, my GSDs get a human dose. Spanky, the AB gets 1/2 to 2/3 of an adult dose. (She's a petite AB. The GSDs are monsters).

Sam was showing a bit of morning stiffness as she approached 9 which resolved immediately with the glucosamine chondroitin. I put Djibouti on it as a pup, b/c while I don't know if it will actually help, I'm certain it won't hurt.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I started adding water to Basu's food b/c he wasn't drinking enough. He never bloated. Now both of my dogs get water in their food b/c neither drinks enough and it also slows Rafi down.

Chama did bloat a few weeks ago but that was because she stuck her head in the kibble bag and pigged out and then drank a bunch of water. Totally my fault.







Luckily it resolved with charcoal, gas x and a couple of homeopathic remedies. 

Older dogs are more prone to bloat. The only common denominator in bloat cases that I know of (and in studies) has been some type of stress.


----------

